# Any ACH riders?



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Does anybody here ride up Angeles Crest Hwy? I'm heading up to Mount Wilson this Sunday morning and was wondering if any forum members ride the same road.

I always see cyclist (usually passing me) on ACH just curious if there are locals that may want to join.

Thanks.

-Francisco


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

Francisco
Where do you start and at what time? I am not sure I can do it tomorrow because I am committed to a ride to GMR and possibly all the way to Baldy. Two of my friends we usually take off from the Pico Rivera Golf course along the Rio Hondo bike path to Glendora. We ride the GMR loop to Baldy city and then up to the ski lift. We then make the return trip. This ride is long and lots of climbing but we don't try to set any records. I have done La Canada to red box and then to the observatory and back down to La Canada. I have not done this ride in about two years so I would like to try it again. Let me know and maybe I can talk the other two riders to meet up with you and we can ride it together.

Thanks

Hector


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Hector, I start from my house which is like 4.5 miles to intersection of Foothill Blvd and Angeles Crest Hwy. I usually ride past that intersection around 7-7:15am so I can be back home at a descent time.

GMR to Baldy sounds like fun. I've ridden Rio Hondo many times but never up the 39. If you are committed to your ride tomorrow no worries - I'll create a new post next time I plan to ride ACH.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

arai_speed said:


> Does anybody here ride up Angeles Crest Hwy?


yep, I'm sure there's several/many/lots here that ride it. My last time was the annual New Years Day ride up Big T to the 'Crest. My Thursday night ride group has done it at night before, under a full moon. Very cool! 

Keep us posted when you're headed up next. A group of friends are riding up ACH tomorrow but I can't make it.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Cool - I wasn't aware of a NYD ride - sounds like fun.

Night riding eh? I've only ever done that on a Motorcycle and that was plenty scary, not to mention a close encounter w/a full grown buck that made me reconsider that. Clearly the speeds are not the same on a bicycle.

We'll I'm riding up this Sunday (1/29/2011) at 7am from the Shell to Mnt Wilson and back. Hopefully the winds will have died down by then


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

Francisco

Post when you will be going up to Wilson next time. I will try to get several riders friend of mine to join us. It looks like next Sat they will be doing Tour de Palm Springs so that weekend is probably out of the question.
Regards
Hector


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Sounds good Hector - I'll post something for Sunday Feb 11 and I'll say 8am at the Shell station?


----------

